# Chromapop brown vs bronze



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Following. Looking for some user feedback on Smith, myself.


----------



## Miamiflats (Dec 28, 2015)

I use the copper lens and I think they are the best all around lens you can get. Being photocromatic they work in the whole range of light and water colors. I use them for the flats as well as in the back country and wear them all day long. People will say get Costas but for me Smith makes a killer pair of glasses.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Miamiflats said:


> I use the copper lens and I think they are the best all around lens you can get. Being photocromatic they work in the whole range of light and water colors. I use them for the flats as well as in the back country and wear them all day long. People will say get Costas but for me Smith makes a killer pair of glasses.


Same here.. been fighting sunglasses for years, been through many manu's including Costa's 580 and 580 poly.. I bought a pair of Smiths (Guides Choice) a couple years ago just when ChromaPops came out but opted for the Bronze mirrored photochromatic instead and have not looked back, I love these glasses when sight fishing & poling the flats..

I opted to not spend the extra few bucks on ChromaPop mainly because I'm partially color blind and figured true color would make little difference to me anyhow, and I had tried a friends Smiths without and liked them.
The one draw back I find, not specific to Smiths had same issue with Costa 580 poly lense, is on hot humid mornings with no breeze they sometimes fog up a bit.

My son now has 2 pairs of Costas at my expense, cause I pass then down to him.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

Rookiemistake said:


> Bronze mirror or brown chromapops.....Looking for some insight as to which is better i guess for poling flats. Anyone used both and either have advantages? whats the diffrence?which one would you choose?thanks


I have a pair of Smiths with brown chroma pop lenses. IMO, yes, they compare to the high end Costa 580's and top end Maui's. I have all three in brown len's. Honestly, I can't see difference in clarity between all three. 

Why--purchased the Costa's first years ago-- they were/are my go to fishing glasses. They are durable glass lenses. But, heavy, so purchased Maui's -- which are nice, but frames don't hold up--can only return them so many times before fed up, and lenses scratch easily. Last, purchased the Smith's--nice light frames, but not glass lenses. Seem durable, but after Maui's I baby them and won't take on hardcore fishing trips. ( :

For the Smith's I did compare the CP's and non CP's--I could see the difference, but you have to decide if that's worth the extra $. Tight lines...


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I have the bronze mirror chromapops and absolutely love them. The brown lens may be a little better for very early morning, but I love my mirrored lenses when it's bright out and they really are not that dark when it's early morning. They're a perfect all around lens for any light.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Have been using my smith glasses for 3 years now still going strong. Their glass lenses are clear and very resistant to scratches. In my opinion they make a better pair of glasses than costa at a more reasonable price.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

anyone have the polarchromatic ignitor lens?


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

So does anyone think brown over mirrored bronze or vise versa


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Rookiemistake said:


> So does anyone think brown over mirrored bronze or vise versa


One of my friends has had both and said they're very similar. He wears the mirror because he likes the way they look better. Go with whichever one you prefer the look of, they're both chromapop and I highly doubt that one lens would allow you to see a fish that the other would not.


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

I've got the techlite polar chromic copper. And they are phenomenally clear! And they work for everything from flats fishing to mountain trout. 

Over the years I have gone through so many native, Maui Jim, Oakley, Rayban... and the Smith are the best lenses I've ever had. The frames are tough too. 

I tried Costas a few times, and liked my Smiths better. That said, I wouldn't buy them for the same reason I wouldn't buy a yeti cooler... May have given me bias...


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

yobata said:


> anyone have the polarchromatic ignitor lens?


I had this lense for about 6 months before losing them. Probably did not get to use them more than 6 times. Could not tell that there was significant difference.
Joe


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

Rookiemistake said:


> So does anyone think brown over mirrored bronze or vise versa


I have both, the Chromapop brown for everyday and the Chromapop bronze mirror I keep in my boat bag. I do not think there is a huge difference. They are definitely the best lenses I have ever had. Been through Costa and Oakley. I went with the Guides Choice. Honestly, you can't go wrong with either. If I had to choose one pair....Chromapop Bronze. If you went Techlite Glass the polarchromic Copper is the one.


----------

